# Let's see your pet!



## Dargo

Here is a couple pictures of Bruno, my new puppy German Shepherd Dog.  In one pic he is "attacking" my daughter's foot and in the other you can see his unique eyes.  I don't know what it is about his eyes, but they caught my attention right away.  His eyes were different looking than all of the rest I saw when I picked him.


----------



## Melensdad

Here are our 2.  Misha is a female Akita, about 92 pounds and we consider her small.  Our prior female was 117, and our prior male was bigger.  So she is our minature Akita.  But with Akitas, the females are the ones who are the better natural guard dogs.  The white dog is our cat substitute.  I'm allergic to cats and I'm sticking with that story for as long as my daughter wants one   He is Snowball Puff aka: Crap Weasel.  At 6 pounds he is 2 pounds too light to wear a shock collar or I would make him wear one 24 hours a day.  The dog is a mean little shit who yaps at everyone and everything and doesn't realize that we put a sweater on him to mock him, so I guess that makes him stupid too.  But my wife loves him so I can't leave him outside for the owls and hawks to carry away


----------



## buckle97

Here are my two girls.  Maggy is almost 12 years old and is a Beagle/Collie mix.  Lightening just turned 4 years old and is a Border Collie/Lab mix.


----------



## Dargo

Okay, not many more posters here with pictures, but I just had to post this pic.  It's of crappy resolution because I had to carefully sneak up on the dogs to get this pic and all I had was my camera phone.  Anyway, tell me, does it look like the big dog (Dargo) is not bonding with his little buddy (Bruno)?  I've seen Dar laying down with his arm over Bruno several times and thought it was cute, but could never get a pic.  This pic isn't that great, but you can get the idea.  They are buddies now.   

Times like this make me want one of those phones with a 2 mp camera built in!

C'mon BA, where are some more pics of your new little girl?


----------



## Big Dog

Beaux..................


----------



## DaRBy

Little guy at 8 weeks , He`s now 4 monthes.   Tinker


----------



## BadAttitude

Dargo said:
			
		

> C'mon BA, where are some more pics of your new little girl?


Gonna be tough to top your pic of Bruno & Dargo. Nice shot Almost makes me want another GSD puppy right now ...but I know better 

Anyways...been pretty busy lately and haven't had the time to take many pics of her. I did get a couple last night though, one was almost worth that KODAK moment. I had just put the leash on her for a quick trip outside. Turned my back for 30 secs or so, and when I looked back she was chasing the leash around the chair. It was funny, you had to see it!! At first the leash was wrapped around all 4 legs and the end was just out of her reach. Then she got smart and took a short cut, bypassing one leg by jumping through the center. I got the camera just as she caught it.

The second pic is priceless...or should I say when *she* is priceless


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Foxy

Chase

Morgan


----------



## JimR

Here's my two nutty dogs. The black girl is Mad Max (Maxine). She's a Black Lab/ Golden Retreiver mix. Sydney is our other dog and watchdog. She's a Golden Retreiver/Pitbull mix. Both dogs came from the local animal rescue league.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

This is Sydney who passed on in November at the age of 13 years and nine months. We only had her for two and half years.

When we were down here for two days, it was just to quiet and that is when we found Morgan who is pictured above.


----------



## simple_john

great pics guys...


Heres my 2 flea bags...


----------



## DAP

Here's one of the hounds ... and 2 of the equines .. I save the other Grey, the cat and the goaties for another day ...


----------



## JimR

I love the horses. What breed are they? My daughter wants to get a couple of them someday now that the barn is almost finished. Too bad it's being used to store my boat, tools and BMW's. I guess I'll have to build a horse barn for her next.


----------



## Dargo

Wow Dap!  Which is faster, the horses or the beautiful dog?


----------



## ddrane2115

Ok, again these are NOT pets, but here are a couple of the 12 week old tiger at the we volunteer at 
EFRC. He would be about 20 weeks old now.


----------



## HGM

Here's Brownie.. She's 40lbs of pure muscle, Boggle(Beagle/Boxer), that we got from the pound.. Great dog, smart and pretty obediant and loves deer... Cant wait to let her track one ....


----------



## JimR

Now that is one helluva mix.


----------



## HGM

JimR said:
			
		

> Now that is one helluva mix.


 
Thats what we thought too... A white Boxer at that..... She actually resembles a Pit Bull with the muscular build and wide jaws(that lock too).. Funny thing, she's a puss.... She gets sunburnt and cant handle the cold too well..


----------



## jdwilson44

ddrane2115 said:
			
		

> Ok, again these are NOT pets, but here are a couple of the 12 week old tiger at the we volunteer at
> EFRC. He would be about 20 weeks old now.


 
Now that is a helluva 'pet' you have there Danny. I have checked out the EFRC website - it looks like they do some good work. Having only had domestic cats I always wondered what the larger felines were like personality wise. Do tiger cubs act like domestic kittens? IE do they get into everything. How are the cubs around people?


----------



## Ice Queen

I'd love to post a picture of my dog Timba, she is just three and gorgeous and knows it! BUT I haven't a clue how to do so.  She is third generation Timber wolf crossed with an Alsation.


----------



## johnday

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> I'd love to post a picture of my dog Timba, she is just three and gorgeous and knows it! BUT I haven't a clue how to do so.  She is third generation Timber wolf crossed with an Alsation.



Go to file that has the photo. If you've WindowsXP, right click, and you'll have a pulldown. Left click on resize picture. Now, go back to FF and make a reply. Go down further on the page, and you'll see, "manage files". Left click, find your photo the small one, left click and hit open. You'll go back to the manage attachements, and left click upload. Some guys use Irfan view, but this is easier for me.
Just get that photo up. I've got a 110# Malamute, and I really want to see your buddy. Northern dogs and wolves are my favorites.


----------



## Ice Queen

I think I have managed to upload a picture of Timba into the Photo gallery, so if you want to see what she looks like, try there......I hope I have done it right.


----------



## Big Dog

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> I think I have managed to upload a picture of Timba into the Photo gallery, so if you want to see what she looks like, try there......I hope I have done it right.



You did good on the photo post and a beautiful dog!
Way to go!


----------



## johnday

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> I think I have managed to upload a picture of Timba into the Photo gallery, so if you want to see what she looks like, try there......I hope I have done it right.



Beautiful markings, and those ears are nice. How much does she weigh? How's her temperment?


----------



## Cowboyjg

Here are the kids. Jackson now stands as tall as Ginger, is pushing 35 lbs and loves the snow (1st trip to Tn). Ginger Loves her rawhide...


----------



## Gatorboy

Here is Booker, one of two Rat Terriers we have at home.


----------



## Mith

I thought this would be more your thing, of course it may think the dogs are lunch, GULP!


----------



## Big Dog

Good looking animals Cowboyjg and GB! Can't say the same about Mith's.....fry some of it up and it taste like chicken..............


----------



## REDDOGTWO

> Here is Booker, one of two Rat Terriers we have at home.


 

My son received a Rat Terrier/Pomeranian cross for Christmas from his girlfriend this year. This pup has to have more energy and the biggest PIA to be around. Great dog when he is sleeping, but if he is awake look out. He is pictured on the first page of this post. It is real nice to have a couple month vacation away from him.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Here's my pet........with my pillow and in my favorite Sunday afternoon spot


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here is our three mutts . We sent this as  a christmas card to our friends .


----------



## Av8r3400

Okay, this has mostly beed a dog thing so far (one very cute Tiger, though) so I'll post my two best friends.  They are Alex (pached) and Zakery (black).  They are your typical "mutt-cat" American Shorthairs.


----------



## Wannafish

Charlie and Gonzo...who is getting ready to shoot a big wad of already chewed and swallowed hay/grain because he doesn't know what the camera is (that is pointed at him).


----------



## Wannafish

Brandy (brown) and Daisy - we rescued these from the pound 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Wannafish

Fainting Goats
Dagwood (blond colored) and Lightning

Born middle of Feb. 2006

(No, they do not reside in the house)


----------



## Wannafish

Duke (brown)  is 13 years old, and Willy who turned two 2 y.o. on New Years Day.


----------



## JimR

Why do Llama's spit?


----------



## Av8r3400

"Cause they can!


----------



## Wannafish

Av8r3400 said:
			
		

> "Cause they can!


 
That was the exact response I was going to use...til I read yours!

It is their Defense Mechanism.  Gonzo is the only one I have that spits - at people anyway.  I don't know about other Llamas, but he can hit you right in the face from 20'.  You'd think you could dodge it but it comes out in a pattern like shotgun pellets.  He doesn't mind me being around him (unless I am trying to put him in the barn when he is not ready to go in ), but he gets my wife at least once a week.  He thinks he is the big dog...and judging by his size and the speed of his kick, I'd have to agree with him (but don't tell him I said so).


----------



## Dargo

I've never been spit at by an animal and I think I'll not try.  However, maybe you can tell me about goats.  Sorry for those who have heard this story before, but my neighbor raises goats among other animals.  He has several of his goats that manage to get out on a regular basis, so it's not uncommon to have goats roaming around when I'm there.  Anyway, I'm there talking to him one day early last summer when this nasty (since you have goats, you know how nasty I mean) Billy goat bites me in the ass.  I mean, he bites me a good one!  Needless to say, I jump and let out a holler.  I then turn around and yell at the foul little horned creature to **** off, and he charges me trying to gore me!  

At that point I'd had enough.  I got the little bastard in a head lock and took him down.  He is bucking and trying to gore me and kick me.  I'm trying to choke the like out of the little shit while delivering some nice knee blows to his side as we flip through the grass.  My neighbor is laughing so hard that he can't get his breath to call the creature.  By the time he can yell, the damn goat is so fired up (as am I) that it won't pay a lick of attention to him.  He can't grab the goat because it is kicking like hell, and I'm not about to let loose or the damn thing _will_ plant one of those damn horns in me!  Finally the goat passed out and I let it go.  My neighbor thought I'd killed it, but it came around in a minute or so.

Anyway, do you have any mean goats?  My neighbor tells me that Old Bill is only mean at certain times.  Either way, "Old Bill" runs like someone set his ass on fire everytime he sees me now; which suits both of us fine.  What's up with some goats being mean?  I thought they just wondered around and ate everything in sight.  Steve thinks "Old Bill" tried to bite the tag off of my pants and then I scared him by jumping and yelling at him.  As a goat owner, what's your thoughts?


----------



## Junkman

Ole Billy thinks that you were gay and you're going to rape him!!!!!


----------



## johnday

Rick, nice Border Collie!! Doesn't he keep things in check with those mean old goats? Not Dargo, but the fourlegged ones.


----------



## Ricochet

Old photo of Shadow.


----------



## Wannafish

Dargo - 

We had a mean goat once.  We named him "Dinner".


----------



## Dargo

Wannafish said:
			
		

> Dargo -
> 
> We had a mean goat once.  We named him "Dinner".



Very well understood!   


I had my little buddy, Bruno, out "helping" me in the barn today.  Here is a phone pic of my puppy German Shepherd Dog at 5 months old.  Yup, he's my buddy.


----------



## Wannafish

johnday said:
			
		

> Rick, nice Border Collie!! Doesn't he keep things in check with those mean old goats? Not Dargo, but the fourlegged ones.


 
Knowing his lineage, I am immensly pleased the way he herds the critters when we are trying to get them into the barn.  Thought I was going to have to shoot him last week though.  I feed the deer about 300 yards out in the field in the winter.  A little corn and hay.  Willie saw them and took off after them.  Luckily (for him) he chased them out of the field and into the woods...stood there and barked at them for a minute, then came back proud as a peacock.  "Did ya see what I did? huh? huh? Did ya?"  I've been keeping an eye on him when I let him loose.  Now he lays out in the yard and if the deer come out while he's there he gives them a couple of "woofs" and lays back down.
I found his mother out in a field caught in a rabbit snare.  Took her around to all houses in the area but no one knew whose it was.  I brought her home  and put an ad in the paper.  2 days later she gave birth to 13 puppies.  No two were alike - I'm convinced they all had different fathers.  Some big, some small, some fluffy, some not.  One looked like a beagle, another a Rotweiler.  After we got those weaned and given away (all but Willie) I caught her tunning deer behind my house and got after her.  Next day she came home with a deer leg bone.  Next day she wouldn't come when called (always had before, and no - I don't beat my critters).  I hated to, but I had to put her down when I got a call from the neighbors about her chasing deer.


----------



## Wannafish

Junkman said:
			
		

> Ole Billy thinks that you were gay and you're going to rape him!!!!!


 
Sounds to me like the goat wanted to rape Dargo!

Seen a video of a donkey going after some guy that stopped to take a dump out in the field...still makes me arse pucker just thinking about it.


----------



## Wannafish

Dargo said:
			
		

> Very well understood!
> 
> 
> I had my little buddy, Bruno, out "helping" me in the barn today. Here is a phone pic of my puppy German Shepherd Dog at 5 months old. Yup, he's my buddy.


 
Bruno is beautiful!  German Shepards are such loyal dogs.  May he provide you with many years of companionship.   

Brandy (above) is my baby.  She is gun-shy, which I think is why she was at the pound.  She is such a lover.  When I moved into my new (to me) house I had a blue tick - Buster - who was my baby.  Wasn't use to the road being so close to the house and one morning when I let him out he took off after a bunny and zoom, across the road he went.  A neighbor (and good friend) who knew how much Buster meant to me called me at work and said Buster got hit.  He took care of him for me...a real good friend.
After a couple of days without my friend meeting me at the door I went to the pound and found Brandy.  That night I was sitting in the living room wondering if I should have replaced him so quick and Brandy walked over to me, put her front paws on my belly and hit me in the chest with her head...too weird, that is what Buster did everytime I came home from work.  It is the only time she did it.  I think it was Buster tellimg me he approved of his replacement.  

I had a full blooded German Shephard for many years.  Was given to me by a neighbors relative from Detroit because she was considered mean.  Seems that the kids would throw sticks and stones at on their way to and from school...No wonder she was mean!  Unfortunately, the kids were black and the dog absolutely did not like black people.  She was riding in the back of my truck one day and I found out how much "dislike" she had as she dove out of my truck at 40 mph to get to the person walking down the sidewalk.  All bark, no bite...unless she perceived one of my boys was in danger.

I will have another, if I live long enough.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

With all of the concern over Dargo being missing, it doesn't quite seem fair to post a happy picture, but thought you'd like to see another shot of Buddy. He never had good sense, at least not enough to come in out the snow.
He's always loved to be outside, even in the summer heat. I have no idea how he takes it with all that fur. But anyway, this was today.


----------



## JimR

He looks pretty cozy out there.


----------



## ghautz

This was Freddie.  People doubted he could talk, so I secretly taught him a couple of new words.  When we were on vacation, his sitter was on the floor, doing some kind of exercise which had her leaning from one side to the other.  Freddie was on the floor running back and forth as she leaned.  After a few trips he stopped, looked at her and said "bullshit."  She panicked, thinking he might have picked it up from her.  When we got home, she apologized profusely, until my wife told her where he got it.


----------



## ghautz

I might be banished to the doghouse for posting this one.  According to my wife, this is a picture of the three most important things in my life.  She says she is afraid to ask me how they are ranked.  The one on the seat is Auzzie, an Australian shepherd and Queensland heeler mix.  His intelligence amazes me.  He can learn a new trick in a few minutes.  He is as friendly as any dog I have seen.  Due to my wife's allergies, he is no longer a house dog, but he doesn't seem to mind.  He sleeps out in the open when the temps are in the teens.  Won't go into his doghouse.  That is probably good if that is where I'm headed.


----------



## Big Dog

Sid and Harley..............


----------



## Big Dog

Close-ups


----------



## Doc

Hey BD what naughty words have you taught them?


----------



## Doc

Here's a recent one of Bailey.  She'll be 10 months old on March 30th.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Here's our crew. They have their own sofa.  Don't tell Dargo.  He has to sit on a hard wood bench.

From left to right, Maggie, Cara, Kristi, Abbie, and Cocoa.  Maggie has her own boat, Cara has all her agility titles, Kristi is a show champion and has her novice agility titles and Abbie and Cocoa are rescues.

Jim


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:
			
		

> Hey BD what naughty words have you taught them?


 
Even with my superior talent in naughty words it takes obsessive repetition to train macaws words and phrases. My wife would have none of it, so they lack the skill. Macaws vocabularies are very limited, typically less than 30 word/phrases. You have to be much more careful around African Greys and Amazons, it don't take much and they always seem to excel in the bad words.

I always wonder if they correspond the words to action. Harley walked up to me while working under a car once and ask "What ya doin", all I could do was laugh. It's very inconsistant but you just gotta wonder? If the phone rings, first thing you hear is Sid and Harley say "Hello". If they're outside and someone pulls in the drive they yell and as soon as they see the person get out, they say "Hello". Many times delivery men have stopped dead in their tracks upon hearing them and start looking around (typically we put them in trees around the house and they can't be seen), it's so funny to watch the guy twirlling in circles trying to figure out who's talking to him and there ain't no dirty words.......


----------



## Junkman

BigDog..... you sure have to be a bird lover to have two macaws.  I had a Hyacinth, Scarlet, and a Blue & Gold and sold them all after getting tired of the screeching.  The Hyacinth lasted about a year, as well as the Blue & Gold.  The Scarlet was about 40 Years old when I sold her after having her for 30 years.  She was most of the reason that the others didn't last.  She didn't like people when there was another bird around, and was difficult to handle.  When kept alone, she was easy to handle.  Even then, she would start screeching in the early afternoon for some unknown reason.


----------



## Big Dog

Junkman said:
			
		

> BigDog..... you sure have to be a bird lover to have two macaws. I had a Hyacinth, Scarlet, and a Blue & Gold and sold them all after getting tired of the screeching. The Hyacinth lasted about a year, as well as the Blue & Gold. The Scarlet was about 40 Years old when I sold her after having her for 30 years. She was most of the reason that the others didn't last. She didn't like people when there was another bird around, and was difficult to handle. When kept alone, she was easy to handle. Even then, she would start screeching in the early afternoon for some unknown reason.


 
Macaws "call the flock" at dusk! Everyday just before dark they go on a 5-10 minute rampage. Ours tend to get loud if they think they're being ignored. They have their own room and we have a perch on the office balcony. Birds like to be high and if they are up there and we are down stairs, they can see us and get the dominating affect. Makes for a quiet bird BUT as soon as they can't see you.............BAM, it can get out of hand. 

BTW.........Junk, can you get Vitaseed? How much?


----------



## Ice Queen

First picture is Bertie, second is Helen, they are my goats!  I have 11 sheep but didn't fancy chasing them round the field with a camera!  The last picture is of my guinea pig, Squeak.  Timba, my dog decided that she wanted to have her photo posted again - so...  And in reply to johnday, she has a lovely temperament and she is big, weighs in quite heavy, judging by when she stands on my foot!


----------



## Ice Queen

Timba posing for yet another photograph!  Proper poser!!!


----------



## JimR

Those birds are really neat.


----------



## johnday

After looking at everyone else's posts, it dawned on me I hadn't shown any of my true buddies.

I'll starty out with the dogs.
First one is 110# of solid Malamute, Una, she's my big girl.
Next is Spike, my Border Collie, removed him from the home of a crack dealer.
Third is Suzie, my 16 year old Black Lab, doing what she does best.


----------



## johnday

This is Ernie, Lhasa Apso/Poodle? He's our latest rescue.
Second is Tommy, out enjoying the sun.
Third is Lucky, a rescue that came to us pregnant. She gave us two kittens.

Those aren't even a good start on the cats. At last count we've got 16 of them, everyone a rescue. May be 17 soon. We've got a young black male hanging out. He spends his nights out in the barn with the guys.


----------



## Melensdad

Here are a couple photos.  Misha is on the loveseat wondering when she gets to open a gift.  Crapweasel is on the tile begging.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

"Crapweasel"?  Bob - I suspect the lovely Mrs_B does not approve of that name!  On the other hand, I think it is highly appropriate!


----------



## Melensdad

That is the name I gave it, that is the name I call it, that is the name it comes to when I call it.  My daugther is not allowed to use the name so she calls it the same name that the lovely Mrs_B calls it.  I prefer not to mention that name as it evokes thoughts of evil and demons.  So it is Crapweasel.  And I'm sticking to that!


----------



## Mith

Cant you get Misha to eat it?


----------



## Melensdad

Mith said:
			
		

> Cant you get Misha to eat it?



She found out that he tastes funny and she keeps spitting him out


----------



## ddrane2115

you all know I love cats.  This is munchkin, doing what she now does alot, choosing my desk as her place.


----------



## Dargo

Ah ha!  I knew that there would be some cat lovers on here!  I have a question for you guys in particular.  Is it cruel to have a 'barn cat'?  One that is supposed to kill the mice, moles etc. and live outdoors; like in my barn?  I had two Shelties for nearly 15 years and up until the last year or so they kept my yard clear of those darned moles.  They were allowed a run of about 12 acres or so within an Invisible Fence, and they kept basically all of the moles out.  I don't really want to get another Sheltie for this purpose because my "girls", as I called them, kept my lawn looking like the face of the moon.  I don't know which is worse, the moles, or what's left behind after my dogs got the moles.

Any ideas if a cat would be good for taking over this job?  I tried keeping a cat once before, but the damned thing kept trying to get into my house.  It was never allowed there, but it still tried.  It ruined several thousand dollars worth of doors and door frames before it lost it's happy home.  Would all cats be that bad about wanting to go inside with me?  That would never be an option, so I'd just have to opt for no cat if that is the way most are.


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo, If you have moles then you have grubs in your soil.  Rather than getting a cat, why not get GrubX or a similar product and treat your lawn?  Get rid of the grubs and you will get rid of the food the moles eat.  You'll also eliminate a lot of pesky non-beneficial beetles the the grubs turn into.


----------



## johnday

Hey Bob. Is there room for 2 crapweasels in this world? Thanks to you, that's what I'm starting to call Ernie. He seems to like it though!


----------



## Ice Queen

ddrane2115 that cat is waiting to pounce on a mouse!!


----------



## ddrane2115

Dargo, 

As long as the cat can get in out of the weather, they are good to go.  We have outside and inside and both.  Some cats dont come in at all, some in all the time and one that is both.........he is our longest living with 13.5 years with us.

All of our outdoor cats have caught mice and moles.  The only trouble I had was they would not eat them, but would bring them up to the patio for us to dispose of.

I also second getting rid of the grubs, that will work also.


----------



## ddrane2115

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> ddrane2115 that cat is waiting to pounce on a mouse!!


 
That is one spoiled cat, thanks to me babying her as I do.  Had her quite a while, she was a orphan, bit the hell out of me when I did catch her.  I tossed her in a garbage can to get her off me, she never did bite again.  She is my shadow for sure.


----------



## Melensdad

If you let a cat outside, put a BELL on its collar and make sure it is FIXED.

Feral cats are a huge problem in many states.  They are great predators and will destroy the natual phesant, quail and woodcock (timberdoodle) populations in an area.  In fact Wisconsin we debating a "cat" season a couple years ago because there are no natural predators to feral cats in the US.

We had a timberdoodle nest in the yard and it was destroyed by a cat, the bird was killed and eggs crushed but uneaten (a racoon would have eaten the eggs).  Several pheasants have been found in what appeared to be an "explosion" of feathers.  One of our neighbors allowed their housecats to breed wildly and left them outside.  The damn things became feral and have terrorized the area ever since.  Several neighbors set traps, others shot them.  Some still exist.  But their numbers are reduced.  Don't bring in cats and then create a new problem.  Be responsible.


----------



## Pigtails

Cat loves heights!!


----------



## ddrane2115

I have to second most of what Bob said.  I of course don't support killing any animal, but that is personal.  Fixed and a bell would be needed for outside cats.


----------



## ddrane2115

Pigtails, 

We have the same refrig ornament, sometimes it is black and white, sometimes gray.........depending on who gets there first.


----------



## mtntopper

ddrane2115 said:
			
		

> We have the same refrig ornament, sometimes it is black and white, sometimes gray.........depending on who gets there first.


They are not dumb animals, they know where all the good food and  are kept.


----------



## Hutchman

My wife is a member of an organization here called A Voice For Animals. One thing they do is-they go around to farms with lots of barn cats and they trap the kittens. They have volunteer vets who fix the kittens and they either take them back to the farm or send 'em to New York. Something about New York laws that they can't breed cats or something but they'll take all the kittens they can send. Puppies also, but no adults.
Hutch


----------



## ddrane2115

My wife is a volunteer at Alley Cats Advocate here in Louisville.  They do basically the same thing, to over a hundred cats a month.  It is a big operation with lots of volunteers.  It is pretty cool what they do


----------



## Hutchman

Danny, usually the cats caught here in Bowling Green are transported to Louisville for fixin' before sending them off to NY.   Hutch


----------

